# A Big Day for Lycan



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

The baby boy, at two years and six months, raised his leg today for the very first time! I'm so proud of him for reaching that Mark of Manhood!

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Way to go Lycan!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well then there's hope for Stosh yet- still going with all 4 feet on the ground


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Funny!

But watch what you wish for - baron (2 3/4 yo male GSD) was a little late starting to lift and mark - now he would do it on every tree, etc. that we come across if I let him. 

Didn't know one dog could have so much liquid in him!!!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

My boy Lycan is 18 months and still squats like a girl, I'm looseing hope lol


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! LOL.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! You meant here is hope? Wolfie is nine months and not only squats but pees all over his feet. Sometimes if he pees on something that makes a different sound he will look down and pee on his face. I always have a box of baby wipes at the door.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Yay! You meant here is hope? Wolfie is nine months and not only squats but pees all over his feet. Sometimes if he pees on something that makes a different sound he will look down and pee on his face. I always have a box of baby wipes at the door.


:spittingcoffee: I don't know why, but I find this hilarious


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh I almost forgot congrats Lycan!!! this makes me think of the pull up song "mommy wow I"m a big kid now!!" lol


----------

